
50K Array, HTML5 Web Worker Demo - soheilpro
http://afshinm.github.io/50k/
======
tete
Using latest (of today) Firefox Aurora (22): Web Worker took 15 seconds,
compared to 4 seconds without

Using Chrome 26: Web Worker took 5 seconds, compared to 6.8 seconds without

Using IE 10: Web Worker took 13.5 seconds, compared to 14 seconds without

It really depends on what you are trying to achieve.

------
Soghandi
Nice, the interesting point is that you choose bubble sort.

